

1 year in seconds per Google is Not 60*60*24*365 - julien

60<i>60</i>24*365 =  31 536 000 
But Google says that it's actually : 31 556 926 seconds.<p>http://www.google.com/search?q=1+year+in+seconds<p>And Wolfram Alpha rounds up : http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1+year+in+Seconds<p>Leap years FTW!
======
DanielStraight
Also note that 1 month in days is 30.4368499.

There simply isn't a good way to convert between labels for specific periods
of time and units for measuring the passing of time. The problem is that
language and common usage don't make much of a distinction between the two. If
you ask people how long a day is, they'll tell you 24 hours. Even Google will
tell you that, but it isn't true. A day is usually 24 hours. DST and leap
seconds can both change the length of a day though. So a day isn't a unit for
measuring time at all. It's a name for a certain period of time. Leap seconds
can even mess with terms that seem bulletproof like "hour" or "minute". When
there's a leap second, one minute of the year becomes 61 seconds, and the
corresponding hour becomes 3601 seconds.

The only unit of time you can reliably work with is the second (and metric
derivations thereof, like millisecond).

------
julien
Difference is actually 20,926. Leap years account for 21,600. There is still
326 seconds to find.

I really wonder how google counts them.

~~~
byoung2
It's be cause a year is about 365.24 days. That means every 4 years we add a
day, but that actually overcompensates, so every hundred years or so we skip a
leap year:

 _Years that are evenly divisible by 100 are not leap years, unless they are
also evenly divisible by 400, in which case they are leap years.[1][2] For
example, 1600 and 2000 were leap years, but 1700, 1800 and 1900 were not.
Similarly, 2100, 2200, 2300, 2500, 2600, 2700, 2900 and 3000 will not be leap
years, but 2400 and 2800 will be._

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_year>

